# Have any of you taken Milk Thistle?



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm weaning myself slowly off of Effexor and when I'm done, I want to start taking milk thistle to cleanse my liver. I understand that milk thistle is not water soluble and is therefore almost completely ineffective as a tea, so how should I take it, then? Capsule, tincture? It's alcohol-soluble (ironic for a liver detoxifier, huh?) so I'm a little wary of milk thistle that comes in a capsule form... who knows if it's been made "bio-available" or whatever they call it when your body can actually absorb & use something. So, have any of you taken this stuff and had measurable (ie. doctor tests, that kind of thing) results? Thanks in advance


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I take it every day in capsule form.

Star


----------

